# RHNewfie's SW Ont Herf - June



## RHNewfie

Throwing June 21st or 28th out there for this years herf. I figure it the house should be settled by then.

Sign up! Indicate a preferred dat!

1. RHNewfie - Either Date


----------



## str8edg

yet another Herf that I want to get to but can't

Take loads of pics Jeff


----------



## Kidrock387

HELL YEAH.....This is gonna be sweeeeeeeeeeeeett


Kidrock-Perfer the 28th but can make both dates


----------



## RHNewfie

1. RHNewfie - Either Date
2, kidrock387 - Either Date (prefer 28th)


----------



## jbo

Now this is a herf that I would love to go to! Ahh...send lost of pictures!


----------



## Bear

1. RHNewfie - Either Date
2, kidrock387 - Either Date (prefer 28th)
3. Bear - Either date


----------



## Old Sailor

1. RHNewfie - Either Date
2, kidrock387 - Either Date (prefer 28th)
3. Bear - Either date
4. Old Sailor - 28th (working the other )


----------



## DragonMan

1. RHNewfie - Either Date
2, kidrock387 - Either Date (prefer 28th)
3. Bear - Either date
4. Old Sailor - 28th (working the other )
5. DragonMan - Either date


----------



## Conch Republican

Conch - will try to go - work can screw up either date, so no preference


----------



## RHNewfie

28th is looking the best  - cause Dave can go!


----------



## MrGudgeon

Thanks so much for pointing out this thread to me, I totally missed it. I will definitely do my best to make it.


----------



## shaggy

1. RHNewfie - Either Date
2, kidrock387 - Either Date (prefer 28th)
3. Bear - Either date
4. Old Sailor - 28th (working the other )
5. DragonMan - Either date
6. Shaggy - Either date

depending on work but right now wide open

damn i thought i already put down for this one


----------



## Kidrock387

Jeff,


I just found out apparently, someone is getting a small bday party the 21st? I won't be able to make that date...those damn birthdays


----------



## Sancho

I'd love to go, prefer the 21st I may be in Punta Cana the 28th :ss


----------



## Kidrock387

Sancho said:


> I'd love to go, prefer the 21st I may be in Punta Cana the 28th :ss


Your alive?????? :ss


----------



## RHNewfie

1. RHNewfie - Either Date
2, kidrock387 - Either Date (prefer 28th)
3. Bear - Either date
4. Old Sailor - 28th (working the other ) (Gail?)
5. DragonMan - Either date (Josie?)
6. Shaggy - Either date
7. MrGudgon (maybe)

Looks like the date will be the 28th!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

I don't know if I like the people that's on the list so far, so ill be watching this thread2c who else join b4i decide... R yall sure Shaggy & DragonMan R going 2b there ); 

(read between the lines)

PS. OldSailor your cool with me (; the rest of those guys I'm no to sure about...


----------



## Sancho

Kidrock387 said:


> Your alive?????? :ss


Indeed I am, been very busy with work now that school is out. Ended up in Mass. for the next month. I still have your sticks in the cooler :tu

My vac. is leaving the 2nd of july, Im definently game for the 28th


----------



## ambientboy

You know what? I'm in for this one. I'll take off the 28th and wander up from NY!


----------



## shaggy

ambientboy said:


> You know what? I'm in for this one. I'll take off the 28th and wander up from NY!


bring some of them low lifes with ya will ya.....:tu


----------



## ambientboy

shaggy said:


> bring some of them low lifes with ya will ya.....:tu


I'm trying! DBall is scared to cross the border with sticks and that's his main deterrent. Let's get a bunch of people to bug the WNY crew to show for this one!


----------



## Conch Republican

He could ship them to Shaggy ahead of time! :ss


----------



## RHNewfie

1. RHNewfie - Either Date
2, kidrock387 - Either Date (prefer 28th)
3. Bear - Either date
4. Old Sailor - 28th (working the other ) (Gail?)
5. DragonMan - Either date (Josie?)
6. Shaggy - Either date
7. MrGudgon (maybe)
8. ambientboy

Looks like the date will be the 28th!


----------



## ambientboy

RHNewfie said:


> 1. RHNewfie - Either Date
> 2, kidrock387 - Either Date (prefer 28th)
> 3. Bear - Either date
> 4. Old Sailor - 28th (working the other ) (Gail?)
> 5. DragonMan - Either date (Josie?)
> 6. Shaggy - Either date
> 7. MrGudgon (maybe)
> 8. ambientboy
> 
> Looks like the date will be the 28th!


Sweeeeeet. :ss


----------



## RHNewfie

Bump!


----------



## Old Sailor

ambientboy said:


> I'm trying! DBall is scared to cross the border with sticks and that's his main deterrent. Let's get a bunch of people to bug the WNY crew to show for this one!


Tell Dball he's a WUSS:r:r


----------



## RHNewfie

1. RHNewfie - Either Date
2, kidrock387 - Either Date (prefer 28th)
3. Bear - Either date
4. Old Sailor - 28th (working the other ) (Gail?)
5. DragonMan - Either date (Josie?)
6. Shaggy - Either date
7. MrGudgon (maybe)
8. ambientboy
9. Conch Republican?


----------



## RHNewfie

1. RHNewfie - Either Date
2, kidrock387 - Either Date (prefer 28th)
3. Bear - Either date
4. Old Sailor - 28th (working the other ) (Gail?)
5. DragonMan - Either date (Josie?)
6. Shaggy - Either date
7. MrGudgon (maybe)
8. ambientboy
9. Conch Republican?
10. THE DBall!!!


----------



## GWN

Hoping to make this since I'm gonna miss Dave's.


----------



## RHNewfie

GWN said:


> Hoping to make this since I'm gonna miss Dave's.


Glad you saw this thread then!

1. RHNewfie - Either Date
2, kidrock387 - Either Date (prefer 28th)
3. Bear - Either date
4. Old Sailor - 28th (working the other ) (Gail?)
5. DragonMan - Either date (Josie?)
6. Shaggy - Either date
7. MrGudgon (maybe)
8. ambientboy
9. Conch Republican?
10. THE DBall!!!
11. GWN
__________________


----------



## Old Sailor

Gail and I will be there!!!:chk


----------



## RHNewfie

1. RHNewfie - Either Date
2, kidrock387
3. Bear - Either date
4. Old Sailor & Gail
5. DragonMan - Either date (Josie?)
6. Shaggy - Either date
7. MrGudgon (maybe)
8. ambientboy
9. Conch Republican?
10. THE DBall!!!
11. GWN

Just so all know, this is on the 28th


----------



## shaggy

bump


----------



## Old Sailor

shaggy said:


> *bump*


What did ya do, run into something??:r:r


----------



## Tuxguy

maybe, just maybe.......


----------



## shaggy

Old Sailor said:


> What did ya do, run into something??:r:r


ur just jealous u aint comin....:r


----------



## Fenway

Workin until 12pm that day. May be able to make a journey to the motherland for this one.


----------



## buzzman600

Im in Jeff :tu


----------



## Habsrule29

I can make this one!


----------



## shaggy

Old Sailor said:


> Gail and I will be there!!!:chk


how did u work that?


----------



## Old Sailor

:r forgot you can't count Mike.....I get home the 25th....:r


----------



## RHNewfie

1. RHNewfie - Either Date
2, kidrock387
3. Bear - Either date
4. Old Sailor & Gail
5. DragonMan - Either date (Josie?)
6. Shaggy - Either date
7. MrGudgon (maybe)
8. ambientboy
9. Conch Republican?
10. THE DBall!!!
11. GWN
12. buzzman
13. Tuxguy
14. Habsrule
15. Fenway

If I missed someone please update the list!


----------



## GTCanuk

What part of SW Ontario are we talking about. I have never been to a herf yet and want to check one out


----------



## DragonMan

GTCanuk said:


> What part of SW Ontario are we talking about. I have never been to a herf yet and want to check one out


It's in *London, Ontario*. If you've never been to a herf you got to go to one. Then you'll understand what everyone is talking about!!

*1. RHNewfie 
2, kidrock387
3. Bear 
4. Old Sailor & Gail
5. DragonMan & Josie
6. Shaggy 
7. MrGudgon (maybe)
8. ambientboy
9. Conch Republican?
10. DBall
11. GWN
12. buzzman600
13. Tuxguy
14. Habsrule29
15. Fenway

*

Josie will be going also!! :tu


----------



## Kidrock387

I will be bringing Lord Stanleys Cup with me back to the birth place of Hockey


----------



## Bear

DragonMan said:


> It's in *London, Ontario*. If you've never been to a herf you got to go to one. Then you'll understand what everyone is talking about!!


Hey Nick, he's coming from Windsor... maybe you could give him directions from the tunnel...? :r


----------



## Old Sailor

Bear said:


> Hey Nick, he's coming from Windsor... maybe you could give him directions from the tunnel...? :r


:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## Tuxguy

Kidrock387 said:


> I will be bringing Lord Stanleys Cup with me back to the birth place of Hockey


 No you will not, cause I will have it!!!!


----------



## shaggy

Tuxguy said:


> No you will not, cause I will have it!!!!


does this mean the master has given you her blessing?


----------



## RHNewfie

With the way things are going I will need everyone to bring a tool belt!!


----------



## GTCanuk

Bear said:


> Hey Nick, he's coming from Windsor... maybe you could give him directions from the tunnel...? :r


Does this mean not to follow his directions and just follow the smell of the cigar smoke, hopefully a head wind :ss


----------



## Bear

GTCanuk said:


> Does this mean not to follow his directions and just follow the smell of the cigar smoke, hopefully a head wind :ss


:r You'll fit right in!


----------



## sailchaser

Were working on taking the time off and might just make a weekend of it but all looks good for me and Kat:tu 



Now were did I put that tunnel Map


----------



## RHNewfie

1. RHNewfie 
2, kidrock387
3. Bear 
4. Old Sailor & Gail
5. DragonMan & Josie
6. Shaggy 
7. MrGudgon (maybe)
8. ambientboy
9. Conch Republican?
10. DBall
11. GWN
12. buzzman600
13. Tuxguy
14. Habsrule29
15. Fenway
16. GT Canuck
17. sailchaser


----------



## Kidrock387

RHNewfie said:


> 1. RHNewfie
> 2, kidrock387
> 3. Bear
> 4. Old Sailor & Gail
> 5. DragonMan & Josie
> 6. Shaggy
> 7. MrGudgon (maybe)
> 8. ambientboy
> 9. Conch Republican?
> 10. DBall
> 11. GWN
> 12. buzzman600
> 13. Tuxguy
> 14. Habsrule29
> 15. Fenway
> 16. GT Canuck
> 17. sailchaser


:chk:chk


----------



## DragonMan

*1. RHNewfie
2. Kidrock387
3. Bear 
4. Old Sailor & Gail
5. DragonMan & Josie
6. Shaggy 
7. MrGudgon (maybe)
8. Ambientboy
9. Conch Republican?
10. DBall
11. GWN
12. Buzzman600
13. Tuxguy
14. Habsrule29
15. Fenway
16. GT Canuck
17. Sailchaser & Sailkat*

This is turning out to be quite the herf!!!! :chk :chk

:ss


----------



## RHNewfie

DragonMan said:


> *1. RHNewfie*
> *2. Kidrock387*
> *3. Bear *
> *4. Old Sailor & Gail*
> *5. DragonMan & Josie*
> *6. Shaggy *
> *7. MrGudgon (maybe)*
> *8. Ambientboy*
> *9. Conch Republican?*
> *10. DBall*
> *11. GWN*
> *12. Buzzman600*
> *13. Tuxguy*
> *14. Habsrule29*
> *15. Fenway*
> *16. GT Canuck*
> *17. Sailchaser & Sailkat*
> 
> This is turning out to be quite the herf!!!! :chk :chk
> 
> :ss


If everyone on the list shows up it will be large indeed!!


----------



## Old Sailor

WHOOO!!!!:chk:chk


----------



## sailchaser

I LOOOOOVE CANADAAAAAA!!!!:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Sailkat

Me too!

http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0011.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0011.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0011.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0011.gif

Look forward to seeing everyone again!

http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0003.gif


----------



## GTCanuk

I just found out I have a Jack and Jill to go the the same day so I won't be able to make it on the 28th. I want to come to one of these to see what it will be like. Hopefully there will be another one soon.


----------



## sailchaser

Sailkat said:


> Me too!
> 
> http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0011.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0011.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0011.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0011.gif
> 
> Look forward to seeing everyone again!
> 
> http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0003.gif


You Guys do realize that you all created a HERF MONSTER !!!


----------



## Old Sailor

:r:r:r


----------



## hardcz

going to see if I can group ride with some people.


----------



## DragonMan

sailchaser said:


> Sailkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!
> 
> http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0011.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0011.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0011.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0011.gif
> 
> Look forward to seeing everyone again!
> 
> http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0003.gif
> 
> 
> 
> You Guys do realize that you all created a HERF MONSTER !!!
Click to expand...

You created the HERF MONSTER, we just helped feed her!! :r


















GTCanuk said:


> I just found out I have a Jack and Jill to go the the same day so I won't be able to make it on the 28th. I want to come to one of these to see what it will be like. Hopefully there will be another one soon.


It's too bad you can't make it but don't worry there will be more!! It's herfing season!!!!

*1. RHNewfie
2. Kidrock387
3. Bear 
4. Old Sailor & Gail
5. DragonMan & Josie
6. Shaggy 
7. MrGudgon (maybe)
8. Ambientboy
9. Conch Republican?
10. DBall
11. GWN
12. Buzzman600
13. Tuxguy
14. Habsrule29
15. Fenway
16. Sailchaser & Sailkat*

This is going to be quite the herf!!!! :bl :bl :chk

:ss


----------



## RHNewfie

1. RHNewfie
2. Kidrock387
3. Bear 
4. Old Sailor & Gail
5. DragonMan & Josie
6. Shaggy 
7. MrGudgon (maybe)
8. Ambientboy
9. Conch Republican?
10. DBall
11. GWN
12. Buzzman600
13. Tuxguy
14. Habsrule29
15. Fenway
16. Sailchaser & Sailkat
17. hardcz


----------



## sailchaser

*one month and counting to!*









*HERF TIME*​


----------



## shaggy

sailchaser said:


> *one month and counting to!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HERF TIME*​


i have seen you and u dont look like any of them ppl :r


----------



## sailchaser

shaggy said:


> i have seen you and u dont look like any of them ppl :r


That's cause I'm taking the picture:r


----------



## DBall

Canadia, here I come!!! 



(...Rochester in the hizzy).


----------



## 357

hardcz said:


> going to see if I can group ride with some people.


I am going to try and do the same.


----------



## ambientboy

DBall said:


> Canadia, here I come!!!
> 
> (...Rochester in the hizzy).


Better friggin believe it! Conch is in, btw. Balls, Mark, and I will all be trekking up together.


----------



## shaggy

DBall said:


> Canadia, here I come!!!
> 
> (...Rochester in the hizzy).


i think you have to spell the destination country name correctly before they let you in.....:r


----------



## sailchaser

shaggy said:


> i think you have to spell the destination country name correctly before they let you in.....:r


Shaggy that was priceless:r:r


----------



## DBall

shaggy said:


> i think you have to spell the destination country name correctly before they let you in.....:r


That's what we southern Canadians here in upstate NY call it... Canadia


----------



## RHNewfie

1. RHNewfie
2. Kidrock387
3. Bear 
4. Old Sailor & Gail
5. DragonMan & Josie
6. Shaggy 
7. MrGudgon (maybe)
8. Ambientboy
9. Conch Republican?
10. DBall
11. GWN
12. Buzzman600
13. Tuxguy
14. Habsrule29
15. Fenway
16. Sailchaser & Sailkat
17. hardcz
18. 357


And I will even be living back home!


----------



## Kidrock387

RHNewfie said:


> 1. RHNewfie
> 2. Kidrock387
> 3. Bear
> 4. Old Sailor & Gail
> 5. DragonMan & Josie
> 6. Shaggy
> 7. MrGudgon (maybe)
> 8. Ambientboy
> 9. Conch Republican?
> 10. DBall
> 11. GWN
> 12. Buzzman600
> 13. Tuxguy
> 14. Habsrule29
> 15. Fenway
> 16. Sailchaser & Sailkat
> 17. hardcz
> 18. 357
> 
> And I will even be living back home!


:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Conch Republican

Will this be a Herf or a work party?


----------



## RHNewfie

100% herf!!!



Conch Republican said:


> Will this be a Herf or a work party?


----------



## shaggy

RHNewfie said:


> 100% herf!!!


damnit....i wanted to hammer somethin....:r


----------



## Old Sailor

shaggy said:


> damnit....i wanted to hammer somethin....:r


:r Dball :r


----------



## Conch Republican

OK - THAT's FUNNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Conch Republican

RHNewfie said:


> 100% herf!!!


Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Old Sailor

:chk COME ON 28TH!!!:chk


----------



## shaggy

Old Sailor said:


> :chk COME ON 28TH!!!:chk


get back to work


----------



## Old Sailor

shaggy said:


> get back to work


:fu:fu:r


----------



## shaggy

Old Sailor said:


> :fu:fu:r


with that attitude i hope you are not in charge of anything important:r:r:r


----------



## sailchaser

Conch Republican said:


> Will this be a Herf or a work party?


You can count the wrapper removal as work if you really need to:chk


----------



## shaggy

sailchaser said:


> You can count the wrapper removal as work if you really need to:chk


so let me get this right.......mark is in charge of removing all cellophane???:tu


----------



## DBall

shaggy said:


> damnit....i wanted to hammer somethin....:r





Old Sailor said:


> :r Dball :r


ewwwww... you canadians are freaky...



Conch Republican said:


> OK - THAT's FUNNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Don't encourage them!


----------



## sailchaser

Do we USA boys need to bring our Hockey Sticks along with our Cigars to play at the HERF:ss


----------



## shaggy

sailchaser said:


> Do we USA boys need to bring our Hockey Sticks along with our Cigars to play at the HERF:ss


we could do a USA-Canada road hockey....lol


----------



## GWN

shaggy said:


> we could do a USA-Canada road hockey....lol


I have a net!


----------



## sailchaser

Got roller blades and a puck


----------



## Bear

*** Thread Jack***

Need a favour from one of the US based brothers who will be going to this herf... Can someone PM me who is willing to help a guy out get his hands on something?
Thanks! :tu

*** We now return to you regularly scheduled programming ***


----------



## ambientboy

Jeff,

I found this thread hiding in the basement of some Bear. I assumed he'd jacked it illegally and so I thought I'd simply return it to you. Please keep a better eye on your threads from now on. Thank you.

Dan


----------



## RHNewfie

I was wondering where my thread went!!


----------



## Bear

ambientboy said:


> Jeff,
> 
> I found this thread hiding in the basement of some Bear. I assumed he'd jacked it illegally and so I thought I'd simply return it to you. Please keep a better eye on your threads from now on. Thank you.
> 
> Dan


:r :r :r
Sorry about that guys!
(thanks for the help Dan!)

NOTHING TO SEE HERE.... MOVE ALONG :chk


----------



## RHNewfie

Alrighty, here is the list as I currently see it. If anyone knows of someone that should be added or removed please do so... I trust you! If you are not on the list you can still come :ss

1. RHNewfie
2. Kidrock387
3. Bear 
4. Old Sailor & Gail
5. DragonMan & Josie
6. Shaggy 
7. MrGudgon (maybe)
8. Ambientboy
9. Conch Republican?
10. DBall
11. GWN
12. Buzzman600
13. Tuxguy
14. Habsrule29
15. Fenway
16. Sailchaser & Sailkat
17. hardcz
18. 357

Outside of this list there are another 3 possibilities putting the total count around 25, so there will be quite the crowd. No worries though, I have the back yard space to support that many... if it rains, we are in trouble!!

I will provide hamburgers, hotdogs, sausages, wings and all condiments and that sort of thing, no guarentees on which yet though. I will have a selection of beverages but it would be great if you could byob. With this large of a crowed it would be great if someone wanted to bring a salad or dessert of some sort. So if you would like to help out please add yourself to the list below.

Oh - BRING A CHAIR!! Herfing begins around noon until whenever!

I am also going to see if I can get a game kit of some sort. Perhaps we can each pony up a couple of sticks for a little contest...

1. Jeff - main course and some beverages


P.S. If some US botl could get there hands on Yeungling Black & Tan shoot me a PM


----------



## GWN

1. Jeff - main course and some beverages
2. the other Jeff (GWN) - Caesar salad (hope you guys like garlic)


----------



## RHNewfie

1. RHNewfie
2. Kidrock387
3. Bear 
4. Old Sailor & Gail
5. DragonMan & Josie
6. Shaggy 
7. MrGudgon (maybe)
8. Ambientboy
9. Conch Republican?
10. DBall
11. GWN
12. Buzzman600
13. Tuxguy
14. Habsrule29
15. Fenway
16. Sailchaser & Sailkat
17. hardcz
18. 357

Herf Stuff!!


1. Jeff - main course and some beverages
2. the other Jeff (GWN) - Caesar salad (hope you guys like garlic) - Awesome!


----------



## Old Sailor

1. RHNewfie
2. Kidrock387
3. Bear 
4. Old Sailor & Gail
5. DragonMan & Josie
6. Shaggy 
7. MrGudgon (maybe)
8. Ambientboy
9. Conch Republican?
10. DBall
11. GWN
12. Buzzman600
13. Tuxguy
14. Habsrule29
15. Fenway
16. Sailchaser & Sailkat
17. hardcz
18. 357

Herf Stuff!!


1. Jeff - main course and some beverages
2. the other Jeff (GWN) - Caesar salad (hope you guys like garlic) - Awesome!
3. Old Sailor - potatoe salad


----------



## sailchaser

Old Sailor said:


> 1. RHNewfie
> 2. Kidrock387
> 3. Bear
> 4. Old Sailor & Gail
> 5. DragonMan & Josie
> 6. Shaggy
> 7. MrGudgon (maybe)
> 8. Ambientboy
> 9. Conch Republican?
> 10. DBall
> 11. GWN
> 12. Buzzman600
> 13. Tuxguy
> 14. Habsrule29
> 15. Fenway
> 16. Sailchaser & Sailkat
> 17. hardcz
> 18. 357
> 
> Herf Stuff!!
> 
> 1. Jeff - main course and some beverages
> 2. the other Jeff (GWN) - Caesar salad (hope you guys like garlic) - Awesome!
> 3. Old Sailor - potatoe salad
> 4. Sailchaser & Sailkat -Long Distant Traveling Dessert


Counting Down To Herf Time!!!


----------



## GWN

sailchaser said:


> Counting Down To Herf Time!!!


Tick .... tick .... tick ...


----------



## Kidrock387

1. RHNewfie
2. Kidrock387
3. Bear 
4. Old Sailor & Gail
5. DragonMan & Josie
6. Shaggy 
7. MrGudgon (maybe)
8. Ambientboy
9. Conch Republican?
10. DBall
11. GWN
12. Buzzman600
13. Tuxguy
14. Habsrule29
15. Fenway
16. Sailchaser & Sailkat
17. hardcz
18. 357

Herf Stuff!!


1. Jeff - main course and some beverages
2. the other Jeff (GWN) - Caesar salad (hope you guys like garlic) - Awesome!
3. Old Sailor - potatoe salad
4. KidRock- Liquid Gold-(Beer)


----------



## Kidrock387

1. RHNewfie
2. Kidrock387
3. Bear 
4. Old Sailor & Gail
5. DragonMan & Josie
6. Shaggy 
7. MrGudgon (maybe)
8. Ambientboy
9. Conch Republican?
10. DBall
11. GWN
12. Buzzman600
13. Tuxguy
14. Habsrule29
15. Fenway
16. Sailchaser & Sailkat
17. hardcz
18. 357

Herf Stuff!!


1. Jeff - main course and some beverages
2. the other Jeff (GWN) - Caesar salad (hope you guys like garlic) - Awesome!
3. Old Sailor - potatoe salad
4. KidRock- Liquid Gold-(Beer)


----------



## ambientboy

1. RHNewfie
2. Kidrock387
3. Bear 
4. Old Sailor & Gail
5. DragonMan & Josie
6. Shaggy 
7. MrGudgon (maybe)
8. Ambientboy
9. Conch Republican?
10. DBall
11. GWN
12. Buzzman600
13. Tuxguy
14. Habsrule29
15. Fenway
16. Sailchaser & Sailkat
17. hardcz
18. 357

Herf Stuff!!


1. Jeff - main course and some beverages
2. the other Jeff (GWN) - Caesar salad (hope you guys like garlic) - Awesome!
3. Old Sailor - potatoe salad
4. KidRock- Liquid Gold-(Beer)
5. Ambientboy - cookies, assorted non alcoholic beverages


----------



## shaggy

ambientboy said:


> 1. RHNewfie
> 2. Kidrock387
> 3. Bear
> 4. Old Sailor & Gail
> 5. DragonMan & Josie
> 6. Shaggy
> 7. MrGudgon (maybe)
> 8. Ambientboy
> 9. Conch Republican?
> 10. DBall
> 11. GWN
> 12. Buzzman600
> 13. Tuxguy
> 14. Habsrule29
> 15. Fenway
> 16. Sailchaser & Sailkat
> 17. hardcz
> 18. 357
> 
> Herf Stuff!!
> 
> 1. Jeff - main course and some beverages
> 2. the other Jeff (GWN) - Caesar salad (hope you guys like garlic) - Awesome!
> 3. Old Sailor - potatoe salad
> 4. KidRock- Liquid Gold-(Beer)
> 5. Ambientboy - cookies, assorted non alcoholic beverages


*we are jonesin for some jones sodas*


----------



## RHNewfie

Only 2 weeks to go!!!! The time will fly by I am sure!!


----------



## ambientboy

shaggy said:


> *we are jonesin for some jones sodas*


Your wish is my command! I'll see what I can find...


----------



## sailchaser

I guess no body wants dessert from MI. some one deleted us


----------



## ambientboy

*Man, we gotta have desserts!*

1. RHNewfie
2. Kidrock387
3. Bear 
4. Old Sailor & Gail
5. DragonMan & Josie
6. Shaggy 
7. MrGudgon (maybe)
8. Ambientboy
9. Conch Republican
10. DBall
11. GWN
12. Buzzman600
13. Tuxguy
14. Habsrule29
15. Fenway
16. Sailchaser & Sailkat
17. hardcz
18. 357

Herf Stuff!!

1. Jeff - main course and some beverages
2. the other Jeff (GWN) - Caesar salad (hope you guys like garlic) - Awesome!
3. Old Sailor - potatoe salad
4. KidRock- Liquid Gold-(Beer)
*5. Sailchaser - Desserts from MI!!*
6. Ambientboy - Jones Soda and assorted 2litres


----------



## Old Sailor

:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## sailchaser

Old Sailor said:


> :chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


:tpd: I would agree with that:tu:tu
looks like Kath and I are going to do the over night gig


----------



## Haastility

ambientboy said:


> *Man, we gotta have desserts!*
> 
> 1. RHNewfie
> 2. Kidrock387
> 3. Bear
> 4. Old Sailor & Gail
> 5. DragonMan & Josie
> 6. Shaggy
> 7. MrGudgon (maybe)
> 8. Ambientboy
> 9. Conch Republican
> 10. DBall
> 11. GWN
> 12. Buzzman600
> 13. Tuxguy
> 14. Habsrule29
> 15. Fenway
> 16. Sailchaser & Sailkat
> 17. hardcz
> 18. 357
> 19. Haastility
> 
> Herf Stuff!!
> 
> 1. Jeff - main course and some beverages
> 2. the other Jeff (GWN) - Caesar salad (hope you guys like garlic) - Awesome!
> 3. Old Sailor - potatoe salad
> 4. KidRock- Liquid Gold-(Beer)
> *5. Sailchaser - Desserts from MI!!*
> 6. Ambientboy - Jones Soda and assorted 2litres


OHHHH ME!! I just had a small gathering with DBall and Ambientboy and they informed me of this  This will be my first herf! MUAHAH sounds fun!!


----------



## ambientboy

Haastility said:


> OHHHH ME!! I just had a small gathering with DBall and Ambientboy and they informed me of this  This will be my first herf! MUAHAH sounds fun!!


Better friggin believe it! Gonna be a grrrrreat day in Canada, eh!

1. RHNewfie
2. Kidrock387
3. Bear 
4. Old Sailor & Gail
5. DragonMan & Josie
6. Shaggy 
7. MrGudgon (maybe)
8. Ambientboy
9. Conch Republican
10. DBall
11. GWN
12. Buzzman600
13. Tuxguy
14. Habsrule29
15. Fenway
16. Sailchaser & Sailkat
17. hardcz
18. 357
_19. Haastility_

Herf Stuff!!

1. Jeff - main course and some beverages
2. the other Jeff (GWN) - Caesar salad (hope you guys like garlic) - Awesome!
3. Old Sailor - potatoe salad
4. KidRock- Liquid Gold-(Beer)
5. Sailchaser - Desserts from MI!!
6. Ambientboy - Jones Soda and assorted 2litres


----------



## sailchaser

Confirmed 2 days off :tu


----------



## RHNewfie

sailchaser said:


> Confirmed 2 days off :tu


Awesome! Now pray for sun!

If there is rain we are in for trouble! A tent rental is about $300!


----------



## GWN

RHNewfie said:


> A tent rental is about $300!


That's only $10 a head the way this thing is growing.:ss


----------



## sailchaser

GWN said:


> That's only $10 a head the way this thing is growing.:ss


I'm in for 10


----------



## RHNewfie

I will check the forecast early next week and see if they will do something like a "tentative" rental.


----------



## DBall

RHNewfie said:


> I will check the forecast early next week and see if they will do something like a "*tent*ative" rental.


Holy friggin pun, Batman.


----------



## sanfrantreat

I just wanted to threadjack for a bit, and do a shameless plug... Dragonman-Nick... he seems to like illusiones cg4 just to let people know. and his wife said no to a vino .. =] wink wink.. all right back to your regular broadcast.


----------



## ambientboy

Dear Jeff,

Once again, this little bugger wandered off course with some ticket-writing maniac obsessed with Dragons. And while dragons are, of course, mad cool, this is a forum for cigars, not winos or D&D lovers. Pretty soon I'm going to need a badge to enforce these threads into submission.

To bring things back around, I think we can all deal with a $10 "cover charge" for the BOTLs that find themselves at your abode on the 28th.

Dan


----------



## DMK

Did someone say Herf??


----------



## RHNewfie

DMK said:


> Did someone say Herf??


Indeed we did, all are welcome! Unless you are a gun toting madman that is!


----------



## ambientboy

RHNewfie said:


> Indeed we did, all are welcome! Unless you are a gun toting madman that is!


Even if you are, we can handle it! Come on out, add yourself to the list!


----------



## RHNewfie

So far so good!

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/index.php?product=fourteenday&placecode=caon0383


----------



## DMK

June 28th is a weekend off for me...
where in SW Ontario...?


----------



## RHNewfie

DMK said:


> June 28th is a weekend off for me...
> where in SW Ontario...?


PM Sent!


----------



## Old Sailor

sailchaser said:


> I'm in for 10


:tpd::tu:tu:tu


----------



## shaggy

DMK said:


> June 28th is a weekend off for me...
> where in SW Ontario...?


i see a car pool happenin:tu


----------



## Sailkat

RHNewfie said:


> Awesome! Now pray for sun!
> 
> If there is rain we are in for trouble! A tent rental is about $300!


We can bring the fold-up one we brought to Old Sailor's if you want.....no charge


----------



## buzzman600

shaggy said:


> i see a car pool happenin:tu


we may need a bus ! :r


----------



## DragonMan

r-ice said:


> I just wanted to threadjack for a bit, and do a shameless plug... Dragonman-Nick... he seems to like illusiones cg4 just to let people know. and his wife said no to a vino .. =] wink wink.. all right back to your regular broadcast.


For those of you who haven't noticed Aaron aka r-ice likes to







so the best way to help him with this problem is to *ignore him*!! Aaron you of all people should know better then to attract the attention of a Dragon!!!









Sorry Jeff, you can have your thread back now!!  :tu


----------



## sailchaser

DragonMan said:


> For those of you who haven't noticed Aaron aka r-ice likes to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so the best way to help him with this problem is to *ignore him*!! Aaron you of all people should know better then to attract the attention of a Dragon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Jeff, you can have your thread back now!!  :tu


THE DRAGON HAS SPOKEN


----------



## ambientboy

sailchaser said:


> THE DRAGON HAS SPOKEN


_"Fire leaped from the dragon's jaws. He circled for a while high in the
air above them lighting all the lake; the trees by the shore shone like copper
and like blood with leaping shadows of dense black at their feet. Then down he
swooped straight through the arrow-storm, reckless in his rage, taking no heed to turn his scaly sides towards his foes, seeking only to set their town ablaze"._

- The Hobbit: Fire and Water

That's why you gotta be scared of dragons!


----------



## sanfrantreat

DragonMan said:


> For those of you who haven't noticed Aaron aka r-ice likes to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so the best way to help him with this problem is to *ignore him*!! Aaron you of all people should know better then to attract the attention of a Dragon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Jeff, you can have your thread back now!!  :tu


lol I didn't think you'd see it.. er was hoping you didn't see it. =] sorry jeff lol


----------



## RHNewfie

Have I gotten a record for thread-jacks yet?? 

I am sending out my address for the herf now!


----------



## hardcz

Better friggin believe it! Gonna be a grrrrreat day in Canada, eh!

1. RHNewfie
2. Kidrock387
3. Bear
4. Old Sailor & Gail
5. DragonMan & Josie
6. Shaggy
7. MrGudgon (maybe)
8. Ambientboy
9. Conch Republican
10. DBall
11. GWN
12. Buzzman600
13. Tuxguy
14. Habsrule29
15. Fenway
16. Sailchaser & Sailkat
17. hardcz
18. 357
19. Haastility

Herf Stuff!!


1. Jeff - main course and some beverages
2. the other Jeff (GWN) - Caesar salad (hope you guys like garlic) - Awesome!
3. Old Sailor - potatoe salad
4. KidRock- Liquid Gold-(Beer)
5. Sailchaser - Desserts from MI!!
6. Ambientboy - Jones Soda and assorted 2litres
7. hardcz - going to bring some coffee liquer...and will pick up anything missing when we get there


----------



## RHNewfie

1. RHNewfie
2. Kidrock387
3. Bear 
4. Old Sailor & Gail
5. DragonMan & Josie
6. Shaggy 
7. MrGudgon (maybe)
8. Ambientboy
9. Conch Republican
10. DBall
11. GWN
12. Buzzman600
13. Tuxguy
14. Habsrule29
15. Fenway
16. Sailchaser & Sailkat
17. hardcz
18. 357
19. Haastility

Herf Stuff!!


1. Jeff - main course and some beverages
2. the other Jeff (GWN) - Caesar salad (hope you guys like garlic) - Awesome!
3. Old Sailor - potatoe salad
4. KidRock- Liquid Gold-(Beer)
5. Sailchaser - Desserts from MI!!
6. Ambientboy - Jones Soda and assorted 2litres
7. hardcz - going to bring some coffee liquer...and will pick up anything missing when we get there


----------



## RHNewfie

1. RHNewfie & Faith
2. Kidrock387
3. Bear 
4. Old Sailor & Gail
5. DragonMan & Josie
6. Shaggy 
7. MrGudgon (maybe)
8. Ambientboy
9. Conch Republican
10. DBall
11. GWN
12. Buzzman600
13. Tuxguy
14. Habsrule29
15. Fenway
16. Sailchaser & Sailkat
17. hardcz
18. 357
19. Haastility
20. DMK

Herf Stuff!!


1. Jeff - main course and some beverages
2. the other Jeff (GWN) - Caesar salad (hope you guys like garlic) - Awesome!
3. Old Sailor - potatoe salad
4. KidRock- Liquid Gold-(Beer)
5. Sailchaser - Desserts from MI!!
6. Ambientboy - Jones Soda and assorted 2litres
7. hardcz - going to bring some coffee liquer...and will pick up anything missing when we get there


----------



## ambientboy

anyone else hopping in on the supply train? :cf


----------



## buzzman600

RHNewfie said:


> 1. RHNewfie & Faith
> 2. Kidrock387
> 3. Bear
> 4. Old Sailor & Gail
> 5. DragonMan & Josie
> 6. Shaggy
> 7. MrGudgon (maybe)
> 8. Ambientboy
> 9. Conch Republican
> 10. DBall
> 11. GWN
> 12. Buzzman600
> 13. Tuxguy
> 14. Habsrule29
> 15. Fenway
> 16. Sailchaser & Sailkat
> 17. hardcz
> 18. 357
> 19. Haastility
> 20. DMK
> 
> Herf Stuff!!
> 
> 1. Jeff - main course and some beverages
> 2. the other Jeff (GWN) - Caesar salad (hope you guys like garlic) - Awesome!
> 3. Old Sailor - potatoe salad
> 4. KidRock- Liquid Gold-(Beer)
> 5. Sailchaser - Desserts from MI!!
> 6. Ambientboy - Jones Soda and assorted 2litres
> 7. hardcz - going to bring some coffee liquer...and will pick up anything missing when we get there


8 Buzzman600 ButterTarts :dr


----------



## sailchaser

buzzman600 said:


> 8 Buzzman600 ButterTarts :dr


That's worth the drive in itself :tu


----------



## RHNewfie

1. RHNewfie & Faith
2. Kidrock387
3. Bear 
4. Old Sailor & Gail
5. DragonMan & Josie
6. Shaggy 
7. MrGudgon (maybe)
8. Ambientboy
9. Conch Republican
10. DBall
11. GWN
12. Buzzman600
13. Tuxguy
14. Habsrule29
15. Fenway
16. Sailchaser & Sailkat
17. hardcz
18. 357
19. Haastility
20. DMK

Herf Stuff!!


1. Jeff - main course and some beverages
2. the other Jeff (GWN) - Caesar salad (hope you guys like garlic) - Awesome!
3. Old Sailor - potatoe salad
4. KidRock- Liquid Gold-(Beer)
5. Sailchaser - Desserts from MI!!
6. Ambientboy - Jones Soda and assorted 2litres
7. hardcz - going to bring some coffee liquer...and will pick up anything missing when we get there
8 Buzzman600 ButterTarts 


Hey, don't forget to bring your wives if you want!


----------



## GWN

RHNewfie said:


> Hey, don't forget to bring your wives if you want!


I think my wife's looking forward to getting rid of me for the day!


----------



## Bear

GWN said:


> I think my wife's looking forward to getting rid of me for the day!


I booked mine a spa treatment the same day as the herf to buy a guilt free escape!


----------



## RHNewfie

Bear said:


> I booked mine a spa treatment the same day as the herf to buy a guilt free escape!


Its nice to see that some of us young fellas know the score!!

It looks like we are going to have quite the crowd!! It will be a good time indeed, 1 week to go!


----------



## shaggy

Bear said:


> I booked mine a spa treatment the same day as the herf to buy a guilt free escape!


i just lay the law down.........tell her how its gonna be:tu

i asked...she didnt want to come


----------



## ambientboy

My wife has no desire to ever smoke cigars, nor be AROUND people smoking cigars. She's staying home.


----------



## jbo

RHNewfie said:


> Indeed we did, all are welcome! Unless you are a gun toting madman that is!


Jeff...I was coming until you said that...totally leaves me out.


----------



## shaggy

ok...who is all goin from this area?

and who is gonna carpool?

and are the rochesterians stoppin for a pre herf?


----------



## buzzman600

shaggy said:


> ok...who is all goin from this area?
> 
> and who is gonna carpool?
> 
> and are the rochesterians stoppin for a pre herf?


 Hey Shaggy

i will car pool or i can drive. Let me know

scott


----------



## fissure30

Finally got everything figured out and I can make it, if it's not too late to RSVP!

Probably be bringing some baklava or other dessert type goodie!


----------



## RHNewfie

1. RHNewfie & Faith
2. Kidrock387
3. Bear 
4. Old Sailor & Gail
5. DragonMan & Josie
6. Shaggy 
7. MrGudgon (maybe)
8. Ambientboy
9. Conch Republican
10. DBall
11. GWN
12. Buzzman600
13. Tuxguy
14. Habsrule29
15. Fenway
16. Sailchaser & Sailkat
17. hardcz
18. 357
19. Haastility
20. DMK
21. fissure

Herf Stuff!!


1. Jeff - main course and some beverages
2. the other Jeff (GWN) - Caesar salad (hope you guys like garlic) - Awesome!
3. Old Sailor - potatoe salad
4. KidRock- Liquid Gold-(Beer)
5. Sailchaser - Desserts from MI!!
6. Ambientboy - Jones Soda and assorted 2litres
7. hardcz - going to bring some coffee liquer...and will pick up anything missing when we get there
8 Buzzman600 ButterTarts 
9. fissure - baklava


Say, if someone could hook up another salad we should be good to go!

SailChaser - can you bring that blue cover. Push comes to shove I have a garden tent to setup and that can go in front of the entrance. We will make this work no matter what!!


Walmart - 65 golf umbrellas please!


----------



## Old Sailor

RHNewfie said:


> 1. RHNewfie & Faith
> 2. Kidrock387
> 3. Bear
> 4. Old Sailor & Gail
> 5. DragonMan & Josie
> 6. Shaggy
> 7. MrGudgon (maybe)
> 8. Ambientboy
> 9. Conch Republican
> 10. DBall
> 11. GWN
> 12. Buzzman600
> 13. Tuxguy
> 14. Habsrule29
> 15. Fenway
> 16. Sailchaser & Sailkat
> 17. hardcz
> 18. 357
> 19. Haastility
> 20. DMK
> 21. fissure
> 
> Herf Stuff!!
> 
> 1. Jeff - main course and some beverages
> 2. the other Jeff (GWN) - Caesar salad (hope you guys like garlic) - Awesome!
> 3. Old Sailor - potatoe salad
> 4. KidRock- Liquid Gold-(Beer)
> 5. Sailchaser - Desserts from MI!!
> 6. Ambientboy - Jones Soda and assorted 2litres
> 7. hardcz - going to bring some coffee liquer...and will pick up anything missing when we get there
> 8 Buzzman600 ButterTarts
> 9. fissure - baklava
> 
> Say, if someone could hook up another salad we should be good to go!
> 
> SailChaser - can you bring that blue cover. Push comes to shove I have a garden tent to setup and that can go in front of the entrance. We will make this work no matter what!!
> 
> Walmart - 65 golf umbrellas please!


Add my cole slaw to the menu Jeff!:ss


----------



## sailchaser

RHNewfie said:


> 1. RHNewfie & Faith
> 2. Kidrock387
> 3. Bear
> 4. Old Sailor & Gail
> 5. DragonMan & Josie
> 6. Shaggy
> 7. MrGudgon (maybe)
> 8. Ambientboy
> 9. Conch Republican
> 10. DBall
> 11. GWN
> 12. Buzzman600
> 13. Tuxguy
> 14. Habsrule29
> 15. Fenway
> 16. Sailchaser & Sailkat
> 17. hardcz
> 18. 357
> 19. Haastility
> 20. DMK
> 21. fissure
> 
> Herf Stuff!!
> 
> 1. Jeff - main course and some beverages
> 2. the other Jeff (GWN) - Caesar salad (hope you guys like garlic) - Awesome!
> 3. Old Sailor - potatoe salad
> 4. KidRock- Liquid Gold-(Beer)
> 5. Sailchaser - Desserts from MI!!
> 6. Ambientboy - Jones Soda and assorted 2litres
> 7. hardcz - going to bring some coffee liquer...and will pick up anything missing when we get there
> 8 Buzzman600 ButterTarts
> 9. fissure - baklava
> 
> Say, if someone could hook up another salad we should be good to go!
> 
> SailChaser - can you bring that blue cover. Push comes to shove I have a garden tent to setup and that can go in front of the entrance. We will make this work no matter what!!
> 
> Walmart - 65 golf umbrellas please!


I'll have it packed and ready to go :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

This is really going to come down to the last min for me I'll know friday


----------



## shaggy

what time does this start again


----------



## Old Sailor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> This is really going to come down to the last min for me I'll know friday


:chk:chk


----------



## Old Sailor

I will be bringing something that everyone attending will be asked to sign:tu That is all.:chk


----------



## Old Sailor

shaggy said:


> ok...who is all goin from this area?
> 
> and who is gonna carpool?
> 
> and are the rochesterians stoppin for a pre herf?


wuss


----------



## shaggy

Old Sailor said:


> I will be bringing something that everyone attending will be asked to sign:tu That is all.:chk


i aint signin nuffin....it will come back to haunt me i am sure:hn


----------



## sailchaser

I've heard a lot of differnt crap about bring sticks over so I'm posting this link so every one knows

http://canadaonline.about.com/od/customs/a/tobaccovisitor.htm

50 sticks per person per visit


----------



## hardcz

aww crap I didn't realize ambientboy was going....


----------



## fissure30

hardcz said:


> aww crap I didn't realize ambientboy was going....


Man, didn't realize you were going either, might have to back out now:ss


----------



## ambientboy

Better believe I'm gonna be there! MUAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## RHNewfie

This is rain or shine folks, I will have a tarp suspended over the back yard to keep us dry! At least partially dry anyways! I'd remember tell you to bring pants and a sweater if I were your mother!


----------



## Conch Republican

Awww crap - I didn't realize I was going! :ss


----------



## Conch Republican

RHNewfie said:


> This is rain or shine folks, I will have a tarp suspended over the back yard to keep us dry! At least partially dry anyways! I'd remember tell you to bring pants and a sweater if I were your mother!


You're a *MOTHER* all right!! :ss:ss:bn


----------



## RHNewfie

Conch Republican said:


> You're a *MOTHER* all right!! :ss:ss:bn


LOL Funny guy!


----------



## hardcz

Conch Republican said:


> You're a *MOTHER* all right!! :ss:ss:bn


A Mother ******.....

So can I bring a hoodie or sweat shirt instead? I don't think I own a sweater.


----------



## RHNewfie

hardcz said:


> A Mother ******.....
> 
> So can I bring a hoodie or sweat shirt instead? I don't think I own a sweater.


I heard hardcz needed a cooler...


----------



## RHNewfie

1. RHNewfie & Faith
2. Kidrock387
3. Bear 
4. Old Sailor & Gail
5. DragonMan & Josie
6. Shaggy 
7. MrGudgon (maybe)
8. Ambientboy
9. Conch Republican
10. DBall
11. GWN
12. Buzzman600
13. Tuxguy
14. Habsrule29
15. Fenway
16. Sailchaser & Sailkat
17. hardcz
18. 357
19. Haastility
20. DMK
21. fissure

Herf Stuff!!


1. Jeff - main course and some beverages
2. the other Jeff (GWN) - Caesar salad (hope you guys like garlic) - Awesome!
3. Old Sailor - potatoe salad
4. KidRock- Liquid Gold-(Beer)
5. Sailchaser - Desserts from MI!!
6. Ambientboy - Jones Soda and assorted 2litres
7. hardcz - going to bring some coffee liquer...and will pick up anything missing when we get there
8 Buzzman600 ButterTarts 
9. fissure - baklava


Say, if someone could hook up another salad we should be good to go!

SailChaser - can you bring that blue cover. Push comes to shove I have a garden tent to setup and that can go in front of the entrance. We will make this work no matter what!!


Don't forget to bring a chair!! I have a few but not 30!


----------



## hardcz

RHNewfie said:


> Don't forget to bring a chair!! I have a few but not 30!


I'm gonna need two, one for each cheek.


----------



## RHNewfie

Tarp suspension test a success!


----------



## Old Sailor

1. RHNewfie & Faith
2. Kidrock387
3. Bear 
4. Old Sailor & Gail
5. DragonMan & Josie
6. Shaggy 
7. MrGudgon (maybe)
8. Ambientboy
9. Conch Republican
10. DBall
11. GWN
12. Buzzman600
13. Tuxguy
14. Habsrule29
15. Fenway
16. Sailchaser & Sailkat
17. hardcz
18. 357
19. Haastility
20. DMK
21. fissure

Herf Stuff!!


1. Jeff - main course and some beverages
2. the other Jeff (GWN) - Caesar salad (hope you guys like garlic) - Awesome!
3. Old Sailor - potatoe salad & cole slaw and some six grapes
4. KidRock- Liquid Gold-(Beer)
5. Sailchaser - Desserts from MI!!
6. Ambientboy - Jones Soda and assorted 2litres
7. hardcz - going to bring some coffee liquer...and will pick up anything missing when we get there
8 Buzzman600 ButterTarts 
9. fissure - baklava




SailChaser - can you bring that blue cover. Push comes to shove I have a garden tent to setup and that can go in front of the entrance. We will make this work no matter what!!


Don't forget to bring a chair!! I have a few but not 30!


----------



## ambientboy

So...I hurt my back...bad...last night. I may be laid up and drugged out for the next few days. If that's the case, I'm not sure I'd survive the 4hrs up and 4hrs back! I might have to wait till August to herf it up with the Canucks!!

In which case, I will be very, very sad.


----------



## Old Sailor

ambientboy said:


> So...I hurt my back...bad...last night. I may be laid up and drugged out for the next few days. If that's the case, I'm not sure I'd survive the 4hrs up and 4hrs back! I might have to wait till August to herf it up with the Canucks!!
> 
> In which case, I will be very, very sad.


Crap, hope ya feel better soon:tu


----------



## sailchaser

Old Sailor said:


> Crap, hope ya feel better soon:tu


:tpd:was at the chrio yeterday luckly mine wasn't that bad ,feel better:tu


----------



## hardcz

ambientboy said:


> So...I hurt my back...bad...last night. I may be laid up and drugged out for the next few days. If that's the case, I'm not sure I'd survive the 4hrs up and 4hrs back! I might have to wait till August to herf it up with the Canucks!!
> 
> In which case, I will be very, very sad.


Failure is not an option.... Pain meds and booze are always options...or take a cab!

For real hope you feel better soon mate.


----------



## sailchaser

Hey guys we also are going to bring the tee shirt from the sub cigar troop thread and draw for the winner of the first send off you may be a lucky winner:bl


----------



## sailchaser

Bound for the Herf


----------



## Old Sailor

sailchaser said:


> Bound for the Herf


 :dr:dr:chk:dr:dr


----------



## Sailkat

Old Sailor said:


> :dr:dr:chk:dr:dr


Welcome home!


----------



## Old Sailor

Sailkat said:


> Welcome home!


Thanks Kat, good to be home after that shift:hn:hnhad to do some quick online buying Monday, today was Gail's BD....worked out perfect.


----------



## ambientboy

Back Update:

Still really stiff and sore, but not piercing pain like earlier today. I think Friday will be spent lounging with a heating pad, so not shopping...looks like no Jones Soda this time Mike..SORRY!

More updates as time goes on.


----------



## sailchaser

Old Sailor said:


> Thanks Kat, good to be home after that shift:hn:hnhad to do some quick online buying Monday, today was Gail's BD....worked out perfect.


Things always work out for good people,wish Gail a Happy Birthday for Kath and I:bl


----------



## hardcz

ambientboy said:


> Back Update:
> 
> Still really stiff and sore, but not piercing pain like earlier today. I think Friday will be spent lounging with a heating pad, so not shopping...looks like no Jones Soda this time Mike..SORRY!
> 
> More updates as time goes on.


DOCTOR!!!!!! I'm in flash chat today, keep us posted.


----------



## RHNewfie

Here is our herf zone if the rain comes!! Sure wish I had an expert knot tie'r here!!


----------



## RHNewfie

It is much spacier than it looks in the pics though.


----------



## Kidrock387

That is soooooooooo awesome!! :tu Good Job Jeff!!


----------



## Old Sailor

*KNOTS!!!!!!* Thats right up my alley:r:r


----------



## Bear

Old Sailor said:


> *KNOTS!!!!!!* Thats right up my alley:r:r


Hmmm... and Old Sailor who knows a thing or two about knots??? No kidding! :r

For those who want to check out the forecast here is a link: http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/caon0383


----------



## fissure30

Can't wait! Baklava is cooked and ready to go. And not even a missing taste test piece:ss


----------



## jbo

RHNewfie said:


> Here is our herf zone if the rain comes!! Sure wish I had an expert knot tie'r here!!


In some places down here...that would be a mansion where the rich people live.


----------



## jbo

Seriously, you all have a GREAT DAY tomorrow. Wish I could be there but I really look forward to seeing the pictures. Lift one to the southwest and think of us guys who are smoking alone.


----------



## shaggy

sailchaser said:


> Bound for the Herf


i am not seein anything to go with the mix......:r


----------



## DragonMan

Wow Jeff, your lawn is nice and green, great job on the shelter!! Josie and I are looking forward to the festivities!! We'll be bringing a desert for everyone!! :tu


----------



## Old Sailor

Don't forget.......I have something I want everyone to sign.....will give details in person!

COUNTDOWN HAS BEGUN:chk:chk:chk





PS Nick ya wuss.....missed a chance to tour the ship.....wuss:r


----------



## Kidrock387

Theres a herf tomorow? How come no one told me about such an event? 




























:ss


----------



## shaggy

DragonMan said:


> Wow Jeff, your lawn is nice and green, great job on the shelter!! Josie and I are looking forward to the festivities!! *We'll be bringing a desert for everyone!!* :tu


just dont drop it on the ground :r:r


----------



## GWN

Packin' my travel humi ......


----------



## ambientboy

Alright people...I'm stocking up my drugs...gonna take whatever's necessary to get me to this herf..rain shine, pain or pleasure. See you tomorrow!


----------



## Sailkat

ambientboy said:


> Alright people...I'm stocking up my drugs...gonna take whatever's necessary to get me to this herf..rain shine, pain or pleasure. See you tomorrow!


Look forward to seeing you! Head for the smoke :ss


----------



## sailchaser

Sailkat said:


> Look forward to seeing you! Head for the smoke :ss


Offically off of work and it's herf time see you all in a few hours:ss:ss


----------



## shaggy

anyone hear from booker??????


----------



## Bear

Who's ready for a 6 - 9 cigar day of fun? :chk


----------



## RHNewfie

Its a little drippy but I am taking steps. But we are hardcore anyway right?


----------



## RHNewfie

shaggy said:


> anyone hear from booker??????


Nope... I was going to get him show ticketsfor strarford but didn't hear back so couldn't.

Hope he doesn't shoot me...


----------



## GWN

Bear said:


> Who's ready for a 6 - 9 cigar day of fun? :chk


Dude, that would kill me. Just for that I'm gonna drop this on you:

http://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/...gbase&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=CI-PUR-CHIN


----------



## Sailkat

RHNewfie said:


> Its a little drippy but I am taking steps. But we are hardcore anyway right?


What's a little rain.......

http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0003.gif


----------



## RHNewfie

Sailkat said:


> What's a little rain.......
> 
> http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0003.gif


That's right! We have to show those south of all of us how to herf!


----------



## GWN

Sailkat said:


> What's a little rain.......


A least with the humidity we don't have to worry about our sticks drying out. :tu


----------



## Bear

GWN said:


> Dude, that would kill me. Just for that I'm gonna drop this on you:
> 
> http://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/...gbase&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=CI-PUR-CHIN


A perfect lunch break smoke! LOL


----------



## Kidrock387

OHHHHHHHHHHHHH CANADAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :ss


----------



## Old Sailor

GWN said:


> Dude, that would kill me. Just for that I'm gonna drop this on you:
> 
> http://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/...gbase&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=CI-PUR-CHIN


 :r:r that has Nick written all over it!!


----------



## sailchaser

The bus is loaded hope you don't mind an extra 60 people 

Suns out over here and were bring as much as we can:chk:chk


----------



## Old Sailor

THREAD JACK!!!!

All you Canadian's check my sig line for the CS GB


----------



## DeNeiro

Hope your boys don't mind if I tag along with Bear????

Can somebody PM me with the address please.

See you shortly!!

DeNeiro
:ss:ss


----------



## Old Sailor

Underway at noon.....see everyone around 2ish:chk:chk:chk


----------



## shaggy

wooohooo....i get to make the first thank you post....great job faith and jeff....wonderful time with wonderful friends (and nick) and some new friends.

pics to follow later


----------



## ssutton219

WHERE ARE THE PICS????









Man I hope one day I get to herf with the crazies up north!!





Shawn


----------



## Old Sailor

Jeff and Faith, Gail and I had a great time. As always...good cigars, good food, drinks and great company.....Many Thanks :tu:tu


----------



## DMK

A great day !!
Thanks to all.


----------



## Old Sailor

Pics
Sailkat gets bombed in person......a warning to the newbs


----------



## Old Sailor

more pics

2 bites Nick.....and there it was......gone!!


----------



## shaggy

ok here are some pics


the motley crew conch, hostility, ambientboy, bear, deniero, newfie


the good lookin part of the herf....gail and faith


OLD sailor and buzzman


look at me....i think i can work a camera


----------



## shaggy

this part deserved its own post....


nick loadin up on food


sneaking out with the loot


enjoying the spoils...


and the end of the 2 bite challenge....which was sucessful


----------



## Old Sailor

:r:r:chk:r:r


----------



## sailchaser

Old Sailor said:


> :r:r:chk:r:r


:tpd: Nick I think I saw you on a porch some where, Pictures in the morning

Jeff and Faith,
Excellent Herf ,top notch all the way!:tu:tu
Great Friends, Great Food, Great shelter
and Great Smokes


----------



## GWN

Thanks again guys. Had a great time. :ss


----------



## Conch Republican

sailchaser said:


> Jeff and Faith,
> Excellent Herf ,top notch all the way!:tu:tu
> Great Friends, Great Food, Great shelter
> and Great Smokes


:tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd:

Great time - the "shelter" wa amazing - hard to believe you got that up in 2 days - looks like a pro did it!! :ss:ss:ss :bn


----------



## ambientboy

Dude, you Canadians know how to THROW DOWN! Brilliant Herf guys.

Jeff, Faith, Thanks a million. This was one for the books, gonna be hard to beat.











PS The rain cover....STELLAR.


----------



## Sailkat

Jeff and Faith - Thanks for the wonderful time! :tu Great to see everyone again and meet some new BOTL. 

Josie and Gail....thanks for coming, it was great to see you!

Kat


----------



## Haastility

WOO! That was fun, what a great way to start herfing.. Thank you all so much for making it a great day! Thanks to the hosts Jeff and Faith!!





It's Haastings to you shaggy!


----------



## DBall

What a blast! Jeff & Faith... thanks for the hospitality...

Nick. I've got some pictures. Just be warned, they're gonna be posted.

:tu

PS:

holyshitbuttertartsarethefukkingbomb!!!!


----------



## sailchaser

The Neighbors Porch









The Forgotten Lighters



















The classy matching shirts









Some of the beverages









The Desserts


















Shaggy and Josie(Ms. Dragonman)










Jeff our host finally relaxing


----------



## sailchaser

Pictures of the gang


















DBALL


















The result of a Great Herf










And yes of course the Closing Picture of Nick with his new porch freinds


----------



## DBall

Booze: $30

Cigars: $220

Gas: $80

When asked about your traveling partners, telling customs that you "met these guys on the internet in a chat room" and getting detained for 45 minutes by border guards: Priceless

Sorry Detroit crew, but that's some funny shit!


----------



## SmokeyNL

DBall said:


> Booze: $30
> 
> Cigars: $220
> 
> Gas: $80
> 
> When asked about your traveling partners, telling customs that you "met these guys on the internet in a chat room" and getting detained for 45 minutes by border guards: Priceless
> 
> Sorry Detroit crew, but that's some funny shit!


 :r:r:r

Looks like you guys had a great time though :tu


----------



## sailchaser

When asked about your traveling partners, telling customs that you "met these guys on the internet in a chat room" and getting detained for 45 minutes by border guards: Priceless

Sorry Detroit crew, but that's some funny shit!











































[/quote]

I'm sure the tale of getting back into the USA will be even more interesting!

Great meeting you! :tu

Smuggling butter tarts across the border for a midnight snack: Priceless!!


----------



## hardcz

Jeff and Faith, thank you for a wonderful experience, that green dip that Dan kept hoarding was awesome! The house is looking great.



sailchaser said:


> When asked about your traveling partners, telling customs that you "met these guys on the internet in a chat room" and getting detained for 45 minutes by border guards: Priceless
> 
> Sorry Detroit crew, but that's some funny shit!


I'm sure the tale of getting back into the USA will be even more interesting!

Great meeting you! :tu

Smuggling butter tarts across the border for a midnight snack: Priceless!![/quote]

Yea....I'll leave that for Jon to tell, he's much better at these kinds of things. But it wasn't a chat room it was a reefer website.... :w


----------



## Sailkat

Glad to hear you guys made it back!


----------



## fissure30

DBall said:


> Booze: $30
> 
> Cigars: $220
> 
> Gas: $80
> 
> When asked about your traveling partners, telling customs that you "met these guys on the internet in a chat room" and getting detained for 45 minutes by border guards: Priceless
> 
> Sorry Detroit crew, but that's some funny shit!


And it was only $69 in gas:chk:chk

Hardcz had his mouth duck taped so he couldn't say anything on the way home. Imagine that, no problems:ss

Jeff, Faith, great herf!! House is looking great. Nice meeting all of you.


----------



## Bear

Jeff & Faith, thank you so much for a great time! A brilliant set up, great food and the best company (Nick excluded... :r)

Some pics:

Shaggy









Old Sailor & Buzzman









The Ladies (Faith & Gail. Josie hadn't shown up yet)









Conch eclipsing DBall


----------



## Bear

And here it is, photographic proof that a Dragon can consume two double burgers. One of them in two bites!!!

First we left out the bait









And then the Dragon swooped in to make his move


----------



## Old Sailor

It was a great time all around....until someone said......excuse me *SIR...*what time is it? I'll let it slide this time.....damn Newbies:r:r:chk:chk


----------



## DBall

Old Sailor said:


> It was a great time all around....until someone said......excuse me *SIR...*what time is it? I'll let it slide this time.....damn Newbies:r:r:chk:chk


Hell... at least he didn't call ya gramps. You should appreciate the respect.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DBall said:


> Booze: $30
> 
> Cigars: $220
> 
> Gas: $80
> 
> When asked about your traveling partners, telling customs that you "met these guys on the internet in a chat room" and getting detained for 45 minutes by border guards: Priceless
> 
> Sorry Detroit crew, but that's some funny shit!


:r:r As I told Kid, Gloves-him taking his pants off-them behind him laughing= Not legal:r:r:r



DBall said:


> Hell... at least he didn't call ya gramps. You should appreciate the respect.


Dave dont like when people calls him Sir, he likes when u call him *Old*. Go ahead try it, im sure you'll get a pm from him or a package in you mail box:gn


----------



## Old Sailor

DBall said:


> Hell... at least he didn't call ya gramps. You should appreciate the respect.


GRAMPS!!!!!! WHY YOU :gn:gn


----------



## hardcz

Old Sir I didn't mean any disrespect, I was raised by a Marine and was told to say that....I don't always remember but sometimes it slips out. If it really bothers you, just tackle me next time you see me and start throwing elbows, that's much better than Bookers suggestion.


----------



## ambientboy

Dave's probably the coolest old guy I've met in awhile! so I'll cut him some slack.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

hardcz said:


> *Old Sir I didn't mean any disrespect*, I was raised by a Marine and was told to say that....I don't always remember but sometimes it slips out. If it really bothers you, just tackle me next time you see me and start throwing elbows, that's much better than Bookers suggestion.


OH yeah he like to be called that, keep it up:r PS. chip likes it2


----------



## Conch Republican

Just because Dave had lunch with JC and 12 guys on a picnic bench...:ss:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Conch Republican said:


> Just because Dave had lunch with JC and 12 guys on a picnic bench...:ss:ss


by the sound of that im glad we didnt come:r


----------



## ambientboy

Conch Republican said:


> Just because Dave had lunch with JC and 12 guys on a picnic bench...:ss:ss


...what?


----------



## 68TriShield

Now that was a herf! Great job folks


----------



## Old Sailor

Conch Republican said:


> Just because Dave had lunch with JC and 12 guys on a picnic bench...:ss:ss


HEY!!!! you forgot Noah:r:r:chk


----------



## Old Sailor

hardcz said:


> Old Sir I didn't mean any disrespect, I was raised by a Marine and was told to say that....I don't always remember but sometimes it slips out. If it really bothers you, just tackle me next time you see me and start throwing elbows, that's much better than Bookers suggestion.


SEMPER FI:tu:tu


----------



## ambientboy

Old Sailor said:


> HEY!!!! you forgot Noah:r:r:chk


Yeah, that old guy's been around.

I think those records about Methuselah need to be updated...eh?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

68TriShield said:


> Now that was a herf! Great job folks


u call 12guys on a picnic table a good herf. IM not coming to your next herf dave.


----------



## Mikhail

Looks like you guys had a good time under the big tarp!


----------



## sailchaser

Sailing,Sailing over the bounding Main
With Smokes and cigars delivered to all to infect PAIN
I the Man Named *Dave*
And I don't live in a Cave
I built the ark
And dont you make me Bark
Or I bury you with a BOMB!
That will Make you call your MOM!!!


----------



## Old Sailor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> u call 12guys on a picnic table a good herf. IM not coming to your next herf dave.


Ya but JC turned the rock into cigars:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

sailchaser said:


> Sailing,Sailing over the bounding Main
> With Smokes and cigars delivered to all to infect PAIN
> I the Man Named *Dave*
> And I don't live in a Cave
> I built the ark
> And dont you make me Bark
> Or I bury you with a BOMB!
> That will Make you call your MOM!!


Your a poet and dont even know it



Old Sailor said:


> Ya but JC turned the rock into cigars:tu


but how did it taste


----------



## hardcz

what's up with Dan slobbering on that cigar? I swear it was dripping by the time it came to me.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

hardcz said:


> *what's up with Dan slobbering on that ??????:chk I swear it was dripping by the time it came to me*.


 Man what the H$LL kind of herf did yall have

None of u guys can come to my herf:bn


----------



## Old Sailor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Man what the H$LL kind of herf did yall have
> 
> None of u guys can come to my herf:bn


 :bn:bn:chk:chk:chk
COUNTIN DOWN THE DAYS TO THE BOOKER HERF


----------



## Sailkat

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Man what the H$LL kind of herf did yall have
> 
> None of u guys can come to my herf:bn


Tooo bad you missed it:chk

You would miss us soooo much if we don't come to your herf http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0009.gif


----------



## sailchaser

Old Sailor said:


> :bn:bn:chk:chk:chk
> COUNTIN DOWN THE DAYS TO THE BOOKER HERF


:tpd:Your stuck with all of us Booker like it or not


----------



## Tuxguy

I hate my job! Kicking myself in the azz for missing it


----------



## ambientboy

hardcz said:


> what's up with Dan slobbering on that cigar? I swear it was dripping by the time it came to me.


I stayed out of the Clear Havana PPP...30 people on one stick...


----------



## buzzman600

Jeff and Faith,
Excellent Herf ,top notch all the way!:tu:tu
Great Friends, Great Food, Great shelter
and Great Smokes Great Dog


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Sailkat said:


> Tooo bad you missed it:chk *You would miss us soooo much if we don't come to your herf *http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0009.gif


Yes I would



sailchaser said:


> :tpd:Your stuck with all of us Booker like it or not


:tu


----------



## ambientboy

This was the herf where I found out how seriously I have to take Dave...


----------



## sailchaser

ambientboy said:


> This was the herf where I found out how seriously I have to take Dave...


:r:r

Grasshopper you learn fast


----------



## RHNewfie

Well folks, that's another one in the books and what a great time! Definately a top notch bunch of botl's and we would gladly have all of you again anytime!! Thanks to everyone that brought stuff and helped out with the food prep! It is tough to feed that many mouths, especially with those dip-monkeys constantly stealing the spinach dip!

Definately a great time, with great cigars, great people! Thanks for making my local friends (Jim and Terry) feel welcome. Terry had no idea what a community like this was all about and was quite over-whelmed when folks just started handing him cigars!


I saw the priceless post above... how about this one...

Leaving the tarp tied up overnight and having a downpour fill it up, pulling your neighbours fence down in the process...

Lost and Found

We found a golf-bag shaped cooler bag under the table with a beer in it. Any takers?
Under the tarp by the shed we found a zip-loc back full of cigars. Anyone?

Again, a great time and we look forward to seeing you all again real soon!


----------



## freakygar

Old Sailor said:


> *KNOTS!!!!!!* Thats right up my alley.....


Gail has made mention of that!



[LEFT said:


> Dball[/left];1736273]........
> Nick. I've got some pictures. Just be warned, they're gonna be posted........


:r :r:r



Old Sailor said:


> It was a great time all around....until someone said......excuse me *SIR...*what time is it? I'll let it slide this time.....damn Newbies:r:r:chk:chk


:r Dave's now the FOS! :r

Jeff, looks like a great day in spite of *some* of the attendees.


----------



## Habsrule29

Hi Jeff and Faith, thanks for the great time. Loved the spinach dip!

The golf bag cooler is mine, i realized I forgot it when I was passing by Woodstock. As for the ziplock bag of cigars, I assumed everyone would just take what they wanted, but I guess theyre yours now :tu

Im going to be passing by London in August. Maybe I will give you a call closer to the date and make arrangements to pick it up.


----------



## RHNewfie

Great! Just give me a call or shoot me your addy, I can mail the cooler and cigars back to you np.


----------



## DragonMan

Sorry for posting so late but there is no computer at the cottage. I would also like to apologize for missing the herf!! Who was this person that was impersonating me I would like to know but I hope he didn't completely ruin my reputation!!! I could never eat a hamburger in 2 or 3 bites!!! *As for all the pictures of this look-alike, who claimed to be me, you should destroy all of them and stop posting them since they are not really of me!! Thanks I would appreciate it!!!*

*Jeff and Faith, Josie and I would like to thank you for a great time!! You did an amazing job on the herf!!*






























*It was great herfing with old friends and new!! I'll post some pictures when I get a chance!!* :tu


----------



## jbo

Old Sailor said:


> It was a great time all around....until someone said......excuse me *SIR...*what time is it? I'll let it slide this time.....damn Newbies:r:r:chk:chk


Shoot, Sailor, down here I even call my daughter's "maam". Sir ain't a bad thing...it's when these younguns start calling you "Mr." and asking if they can help you across the street that you start to worry.


----------



## jbo

RHNewfie said:


> Well folks, that's another one in the books and what a great time! Definately a top notch bunch of botl's and we would gladly have all of you again anytime!! Thanks to everyone that brought stuff and helped out with the food prep! It is tough to feed that many mouths, especially with those dip-monkeys constantly stealing the spinach dip!
> 
> Definately a great time, with great cigars, great people! Thanks for making my local friends (Jim and Terry) feel welcome. Terry had no idea what a community like this was all about and was quite over-whelmed when folks just started handing him cigars!
> 
> I saw the priceless post above... how about this one...
> 
> Leaving the tarp tied up overnight and having a downpour fill it up, pulling your neighbours fence down in the process...
> 
> Lost and Found
> 
> We found a golf-bag shaped cooler bag under the table with a beer in it. Any takers?
> Under the tarp by the shed we found a zip-loc back full of cigars. Anyone?
> 
> Again, a great time and we look forward to seeing you all again real soon!


Uh....I think....uh....(looking over shoulder)...that the...uh...cigars...were mine.


----------



## Old Sailor

jbo said:


> Shoot, Sailor, down here I even call my daughter's "maam". Sir ain't a bad thing...it's when these younguns start calling you "Mr." and asking if they can help you across the street that you start to worry.


 :bx:bx:bx:bx:bx


----------



## sailchaser

Nick you were the first one I've ever known from CS that's been Cloned and boy that guy that was at the herf was really a great guy, Sorry you missed the great time with the gang.


----------



## Old Sailor

sailchaser said:


> Nick you were the first one I've ever known from CS that's been Cloned and boy that guy that was at the herf was really a great guy, Sorry you missed the great time with the gang.


except that guy needed a haircut, too much grey too:r:r


----------



## sailchaser

Old Sailor said:


> except that guy needed a haircut, too much grey too:r:r


Dave I believe the clone called them Highlights:r:r


----------



## fissure30

Old Sailor said:


> except that guy needed a haircut, too much grey too:r:r


Highlights, they were highlights:w


----------



## Old Sailor

:r so he says:hn


man, I can't wait for Bookers big herf:chk:chk:chk


----------



## sailchaser

Old Sailor said:


> man, I can't wait for Bookers big herf:chk:chk:chk


I just got the whole week off and my vacation approved :chk:chk:chk


----------



## Old Sailor

To all who signed the flag

*Re: Bagram Afghan Tour 08-09* 
Quote:
Originally Posted by *Old Sailor* http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1742086#post1742086 
_Stay safe my friend and watch ya six!!:tu:ss
ps...that pkg should be there Wed._

package arrived today.............it will be an honor to fly that (your) flag at "The Swamp"..........thanks NAC, hope to herf w/you all someday :ss


----------



## Conch Republican

Awesome!


----------

